# Best "secret Messenger"



## mcniglet (Oct 26, 2011)

What's your guys input? I've tried shady 3.0. What's the best one in your opinion.

Sent from my Incredible 2 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiamat (Sep 12, 2011)

GO SMS has a private section. It's password protected and doesn't even show on the main screen. You have to swipe left to right and rotate the screen to the face with the private message option.


----------

